# Moving!



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Moving again tomorrow! So excited though i'll be internetless for at least a month so I'm gonna abuse the public library internet system methinks! Have such a busy few days it's unbelieveable! New hammy tomorrow, degus on friday and new job on sunday!

*calms down*

Hoping this time I'll be able to stay in one place (after moving 18 times in the last year ), should be going to college in september then uni so I'll be in brighton for 5-6 years :O

So excited! Wish me luck!

[/ramble]

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> Moving again tomorrow! So excited though i'll be internetless for at least a month so I'm gonna abuse the public library internet system methinks! Have such a busy few days it's unbelieveable! New hammy tomorrow, degus on friday and new job on sunday!
> 
> *calms down*
> 
> ...


You could make it a 19th move and come upto Preston! Me and Charley have a spare room!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I would but I like Brighton and preston is a leetle too far from norwich where my bf lives. Plus now I have my own place  Otherwise I totally would 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

cool Well good luck with your moving!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

You and your BF can move in! Come to UCLAN! LOL Me and cherrie should so be the advertisers for that uni!

Char
xxx


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

He's at uni in Norwich for another year  I think I like Brighton too much... Full of hippies like me 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Sassysas (Mar 3, 2009)

Hope the moving goes well. I used to live in brighton when I first moved to the Uk. I miss it sometimes but it's too expensive


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I hope the move is going well


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

I swear i saw you in Brighton town centre the other day Akai-Chan !


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

@Midnight - You shoulda stopped me and said hi  what day was it? I was wandering round on Friday... Only moved on Thursday.

@Sassy - Yeah it is expensive... I have a TINY studio flat for £300 a month but it's like 10 minutes from town/college/station so I don't mind 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow you live there now!
Well how did your moving go?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Slowly >_< Still don't have enough space as I don't have my bunkbed yet! the room is really high with not much floorspace so bunkbed will be good! There's sawdust everywhere though as I don't have a hoover either. All the animals are settled in now though  At least I have a place to eat and sleep now though, but still no internet >_<

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------

